# New WIFI router needed with a  budget of 4000-4500



## Ronnie11 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey guys,so i need to buy a wifi router for my home..It will be my first ever wifi...so no idea about the specs etc..so kindly help..the connection i have is that of a local cable guy...the wire which connects to my computer is like that of the phone line....so its different from the mtnl router which i assume has ethernet..this is more like the wire with a phone cable at the end...Hope you guys understood this part..Now i need a router to connect my primary desktop computer,laptop,smartphones etc...i need one with a long & powerful range as there are quite many obstructions & floors to cover...my budget is about *4000*...so pls help me buy a router...Thank you


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 3, 2013)

bump..help pls


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 3, 2013)

your information is just opposite of reality.in India only airtel/bsnl/mtnl/reliance can provide broadband using telephone wire(ADSL broadband).all others use ethernet.first be clear about your connection type.if it is ethernet you simply need a router but if it is a telephone line then you need ADSL router or buy separately an ADSL modem for ~900 to use with router.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> your information is just opposite of reality.in India only airtel/bsnl/mtnl/reliance can provide broadband using telephone wire(ADSL broadband).all others use ethernet.first be clear about your connection type.if it is ethernet you simply need a router but if it is a telephone line then you need ADSL router or buy separately an ADSL modem for ~900 to use with router.


Ahh damn...i have not phrased my words right..my bad..apologies for my mistake....i understood what you meant...i do not have a telephone line for my cable...i also have an mtnl router for my second P.C...i am a serious noob in this matter...what i meant was the local cablewalla wire which connects to my pc looks like a telephone ka port...it is not a telephone wire..rather the port looks like a telephone one..so i guess its an ethernet...so i guess i just need a router..the reason why i put this up is simply because i wanted the router to be compatible with my wire...hope this clears up

will post a pic to clear things up

ok took some pics..hope this helps



*imgur.com/s1kEz

*i.imgur.com/s1kEz.jpg

hope this helps guys...

this one fits directly into the lan slot of the computer....no router,nothing...so i need a wifi router for this type of wire


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2013)

for ~3100 you can get asus RTN13U.this router has good range but most importantly it has a usb port through which you can share your portable hdd/pen drive or use the inbuilt torrent downloader to download torrents without even turning on the pc.see this thread by @Rajesh345 where he bought this model & successfully configure it to use all its features including accessing pen drive/hdd connected to usb port from anywhere using internet.you can ask him for details like pricing etc.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/165605-need-adsl-router-bsnl-connection-pref-dd-wrt.html


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 4, 2013)

i thought you said my connection wasn't an adsl one at all...so no compatibility issues?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2013)

^^in that thread asus rt13nu router was used with wired ADSL modem which is more difficult to configure than on a cable broadband connection with just router.if you can learn to fully configure asus router with an adsl modem then you can also configure it for a cable ethernet connection with no problems at all.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 4, 2013)

actually i have to give the router to the cable guy to do the configuration because as i recall seeing a friend of mine do it,it was quite hard...also how is it in comparison to tplink?

i heard the range in asus is not great because of the internal antennas...i need one with strong range


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2013)

everything seems hard at first.also someone here commented that asus RT13 has slightly better range than 300mbps tp-link wifi router.PM @Rajesh345(whose thread link i posted earlier) to know all about asus router since he is using it & posted it as working great.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 8, 2013)

sorry for my late response..had some personal work in between..so yeah i spoke to some of my friends & they said i do not have to go for ADSL router at all & they are hard to configure...also they said router with external antenna is much better than router with internal antenna...i might buy a separate ADSL router in future for my other computer which has a mtnl connection but right now i need one with excellent range...

a friend told me that my connection type is ethernet...???!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2013)

this tp-link model has 3 external detachable antennas if range is your only concern:
TP-LINK TL-WR941ND 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
you can increase its range even more by buying this & replacing the default antenna:
TPLINK TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna TP-LINK | eBay

however when it comes to features nothing beats asus RT-N13U B1 which now supports 3g usb modems like photon+,airtel etc(note B1 as there are other versions of this router available in market too which don't support 3g usb modems).it also has torrent downloader,http downloader & print server.range is also good though most likely lesser than tp-link model above.
Asus RT-N13U B1 Wireless N with All-in-One Printer Server Router - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 8, 2013)

erm...see i need atleast 1000-1200 Sq ft coverage...will that be possible with the asus model??
Also how much is 3DBI??is it less than the tp wr941 model u linked??How much range does asus give then??Will it cover about 1000-1200 sq ft area?

did like the asus reviews though..my only worry is if it can cover about 1000-1200Sq ft area..the B1 model doesn't seem to be available on primeabgb...is b1 the only one with 3g usb support?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2013)

values don't give any idea without real world experience.i mentioned before in one of my posts about member @Rajesh345 who is using this asus router(B1 version)so he can give you best advice regarding its range.you can also ask @dashing.sujay about this asus model(he also posted in thread by rajesh345).according to asus site only B1 supports 3g usb modems as of now.it is available on flipkart & price is quite reasonable so you can order it from there.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for your help...have sent him a pm...just few more questions that i just need some clarifications...i was thinking as to how do i connect this router to my desktop pc??Is there any way of connecting this to desktop pc from the router or do i have to buy some sort of card??
Can one ethernet cable be connected from the router to the pc lan & still work???My cable internet is a bit different...i have to manually connect to my network when i switch on my pc??Does that affect the router then??It is sort of or kind of a dial up thing...so how do i connect this to my pc?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2013)

in router settings under connection settings there is a option to enter your username/password which should dial the connection for you.connect the incoming cable broadband line to WAN port of router(every router has one) & connect any LAN port of router to LAN port of your desktop/laptop.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 9, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> in router settings under connection settings there is a option to enter your username/password which should dial the connection for you.connect the incoming cable broadband line to WAN port of router(every router has one) & connect any LAN port of router to LAN port of your desktop/laptop.



Oh thank god..don't have to buy a wifi card for my pc..thanks.. 

Ordered it on flipkart..lets see..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 10, 2013)

Configuring it not at all hard. I used it on Airtel & Reliance, and I just had to "connect", that's all. No tinkering in settings. Regarding range, yes range is not that great. And most important thing to not calculate range on the basis of statistics. The way your home is structured affects range a lot. In my case it worked across 3 floors, but in some cases it didn't.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 10, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Configuring it not at all hard. I used it on Airtel & Reliance, and I just had to "connect", that's all. No tinkering in settings. Regarding range, yes range is not that great. And most important thing to not calculate range on the basis of statistics. The way your home is structured affects range a lot. In my case it worked across 3 floors, but in some cases it didn't.



hmm ok i see...thanks for helping me out...mine is wnet...local cable..kind of like a dialup..so hopefully it works


----------

